# Big Al's Vaughan Boxing Week Livestock Specials



## neovision (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey GTA Aquaria,

I have been asked by the Livestock Manager of Big Al's Vaughan to post the FULL LIST of fish specials for Boxing Week at Big Al's Vaughan at 3300 Rutherford Road in Vaughan (on the north side of Rutherford Road in the Highland Farms Plaza). Specials will begin at store opening on Thursday December 26th at 8am and are valid until store closing on Tuesday December 31st at 6pm. All specials are Final Priced while supplies last.

Glowlight Rasboras $1.49 ea
Male Blue Neon Guppy $1.49 ea
Freshwater Filtering Clams $1.49 ea
Assassin Snails $1.49 ea
Female Bettas $1.49 ea
Paleatus Cory Catfish 2 for $1.99
Algae Eating Cherry Shrimp 2 for $2.99
Male Show Bettas $2.99 ea
African Dwarf Frogs 2 for $2.99
Gold Pristella Tetras 3 for $2.99
Small Black Skirt Tetras 3 for $2.99
Rummynose Tetras 3 for $2.99
Neon Tetras 3 for $2.99
Bolivian Ram Cichlids $3.99 ea
Small Clown Loaches $3.99 ea
Sm-Md Assorted African Cichlids $2.99 ea
Medium Assorted Angelfish $4.99 ea
Dumpy White's Tree Frogs $4.99 ea
German Red Peacock Cichlids $7.99 ea
Kaiser II Tropheus Cichlids $9.99 ea
Large Purple Parrots $27.99 ea
Jardini Arowanas $99.99 ea
Varieagated Acorus Plants $1.99 ea
Green Dracaena Plants $1.99 ea
Bunched Corkscrew Valisneria Plants $3.99 ea
Amazon Sword Plants $3.99 ea
Potted Mayaca Plants $4.99 ea
Potted Rosefolia Plants $4.99 ea
Potted Java Fern Plants $4.99 ea
Algae Eating Astrea Snails $1.00 ea
Blue Legged Hermit Crabs $1.00 ea
Emerald Crabs $6.99 ea
Peppermint Shrimp $6.99 ea
Fire Gobies $12.99 ea
Large Captive Bred Clarki Clownfish $14.99 ea
Scopas Tangs $17.99 ea
Small Black Naso Lituratus Tangs $19.99 ea
Coral Beauty Angelfish $24.99 ea
Large Blonde Naso Elegans Tangs $69.99 ea
Large Pacific Regal Blue Tangs $79.99 ea
Medium Bubbletip Anemones $24.99 ea
Medium Rose Bubbletip Anemones $44.99 ea
Large Purple Magnifica Anemones $49.99 ea
Large Assorted Zoanthids on Rock $34.99 ea
Assorted Mushroom Corals on Rock $34.99 ea
Assorted Euphyllia Corals $39.99 ea
Assorted Flowerpot Corals $39.99 ea


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the list!


----------



## neovision (Jun 11, 2010)

NP. I think this year they weren't able to advertise all their specials on the Big Al's specials due to space on the ad.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not know there is any difference in livestock price at BA Mississauga since they been having 25percent off since AK move in next to them.
Yes their advert says 25 to 75percent off but what I see so far is 25percent off or final sale price. We will only know tomorrow whats happening in the store since their staff have no idea.


----------

